

Chevrolet Malibu vs Chevy Bel Air 1959 - svin80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJrXViFfMGk

======
Jun8
OK, so different security criteria were in effect then (how the Bel Air driver
gets totally obliterated is quite terrifying), but I still wish new cars would
at least have a hint of that old aesthetics. I am in the market for a small
SUV and its one ugly design after another, e.g. check out the Honda CR-V from
the back. Why does security/mpg/utility and beauty have to be either/or?

